# how to turn off win10 auto click



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Just worked on a Lenovo win 10 system. It has some feature where if you put the cursor over a clickable item after a few seconds it auto clicks it. i can not find how to turn it off.

I keep finding this with search. But easy access is NOT checked.



> Open Control Panel / Ease of Access Center / Make the mouse easier to use.
> 
> Remove the check mark from the "Activate a window by hovering over it with the mouse'' option. Apply/OK.


also How do you set the clock. On previous windows you click the clock and it opens with an option to change time. No such option in win 10.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

To set time on Win10...

Go to settings > date and time> set time auto click "off" > change date and time > set to desired settings


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The PC is not here right now but Win 10 was way messed compared to win 7 I am using. The thing in place of the "start" button brings up a bunch app stuff.
Control panel was not that easy to find. Is 'setting' in control panel? Why couldn't they just leave in the clock. It was so simple.

This brand new PC might get wiped to win 7.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I have regretted downloading the "free" WIN 10 also and have researched removing it and restoring my Win 7 original OS on my desk PC. My research shows that anyone that downloaded WIN 10 has a 30 day "remorse" period. 

My 30 days ended a long time ago so I am a forever WIN 10 user now, while getting my PC AUTO downloaded with WIN downloads that I did not ask for, but must accept now . 

BUT, if one downloads WIN 10 and within 30 days from that date, they choose to go back to their old OS, it can be done without becoming suicidal. 

If one *waits over 30 days,* basically one has a world of hoops to jump through to get their old OS back...including having their original OS software and product ID number so it can be reloaded once WIN 10 is removed from their HD.


Once in "settings", go to "devices" and check out the mouse settings. Clicking ON or OFF on the options shown, may give you the way out of the auto click feature. 


Here is my screen and how to get to "settings". HTH.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

This is a new Laptop that came with Win10. It's not mine but I get to fix all the problems. I will give it a try next time it is here.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

As bad as Windows 10 is, I would advise against going back to 7.

IF the PC never had 7, downgrading from 10 from 7 might introduce a lot of driver compatibility problems.

Sooner or later, Microsh*t will force 10 down your throat.

There are ways to get around every problem in 10. A quick Internet search will usually find a solution to your problem.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...r/50ea3fe3-71f8-4cbd-a331-327f6fd6346d?auth=1



> I believe you may be speaking of the Activate a window by hovering over it with the mouse action.
> Right click a blank area of the desktop. Select Personalize.
> Click Ease of access center in the lower left, then Make the mouse easier to use from the list in the right pane of the new window.
> Under the Make it easier to manage windows section, uncheck Activate a window by hovering over it with the mouse and click OK at the bottom..
> ...


.
.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...0/d6da2f40-370a-4553-8e0c-c633e2a0cd32?auth=1

That site has a secondary method to deactivate it.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No it is not the activate a window by hovering and I checked it not checked. I have been to that page several time. Tried turning it on and then turning it off. no luck

It is if you hover or stop over a clickable spot after a second or two it auto clicks it. This includes links on web pages and X to close a window. For example if I was to put my cursor on to of the "go advanced" button on this page in 2 seconds the screen would go to the advanced reply screen.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Are we talking about a Lenovo laptop using the touch pad? Some brands have their own settings. Here's another site with a possibility. I know it says Win 7 but it may apply.

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...0/turning-off-auto-click?forum=w7itprogeneral

If that doesn't work, I'll look for a registry setting.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

joed said:


> No it is not the activate a window by hovering and I checked it not checked. I have been to that page several time. Tried turning it on and then turning it off. no luck
> 
> It is if you hover or stop over a clickable spot after a second or two it auto clicks it. This includes links on web pages and X to close a window. For example if I was to put my cursor on to of the "go advanced" button on this page in 2 seconds the screen would go to the advanced reply screen.


Try this and turn on double-click:

https://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/open-item-by-single-click-or-double-clicks-on-windows-10.html
.
.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I found some info where is might have to do with "tapping". I will need to wait for my sister bring it back to me for adjustments.


----------

